# IIC Vegas warmup at FastCats



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

We have just changed over the indoor track from offroad carpet to onroad ,for those who need the practice for the IIC the end of the month....
regular hours for August are Thursday night 4-10:30 and Sat./Sun. 10-4 for practice

anyone is welcome, let us know if you are making a special trip from out of town, we'll see if there is room in the bunks for you 

there is a bunch of u.s. guys heading here for Aug. 15, 16, & 17 and we will have extended hours for this....Friday practice noon until 10:30 / Saturday practice 9-4 and then racing 3 qual.& main in the evening / and then Sunday practice 9-4 / special weekend pricing will be available

anyone wanting to stay and make an extra day of it we are going to the Canadian National Exhibition on Monday the 18th for lots of rides, food and fun


----------

